# Smoked Wild Duck Tacos with Queso Fresco (Hunted the Duck Myself!)



## smoketrailsteve (Oct 10, 2017)

Last weekend I harvested some ducks here in southern Alberta so I decided to have a little taco throwdown!


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks great! How was the texture of the duck after going to 165? I’ve done grilled duck tacos but not smoked.


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Oct 10, 2017)

myownidaho said:


> Looks great! How was the texture of the duck after going to 165? I’ve done grilled duck tacos but not smoked.



A little on the dry side but the dry brine helped. For me I would go 150 but want to stick to food safety guidelines if I'm putting a video up.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2017)

The tacos look delicious!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 23, 2017)

Love duck tacos! It's a staple recipe @ the camp. We like 'em cooked to 145*INT, tender and good!


----------



## djjubbajubba (Oct 23, 2017)

I salute you, my good sir!


----------

